# WLP566 Belgian Saison II Yeast



## indica86 (1/12/14)

I bought a beer.
I drank it.
My taste buds went wild.
I emailed the brewery to compliment then and ask what the yeast was.
It is used in a new world style Saison/ IPA hybrid thing.
Beer blew my face off.
Anyone have any experience, dos/ do nots with this yeast?


----------



## bigmacthepunker (1/12/14)

Hi I had a wonderful Saison at my brew club that was fermented with 566, I'll be using 566 whee I get around to a Saison.


----------



## indica86 (13/8/17)

Gravedig.

Made a Simple Saison with this yeast.
Looking at the recipe it is 5kg BB Ale, 20g Fortnight FWH.

Wow. Such a nice, easy drinking and fruity beer. It finished around 1.005 I think. makes it around 6.5%.
Could pass for a pale ale with the fruitiness from the yeast (I assume it is the yeast)


----------



## hirschb (13/8/17)

I have to say I wasn't a huge fan of this yeast when I used it last. Way too much banana esters. That being said, I'm a bit surprised that White Labs would release a new blend that produces shitty results, so your results may vary from mine. What temp did you ferment?


----------



## indica86 (13/8/17)

No banana here at all.
Fermented at 20°c.
By new blend what do you mean? This yeast is neither new nor a blend.


----------



## Tropico (14/8/17)

Do brew it.
Do drink it.
Don't put it off till later.


----------



## Tex083 (14/8/17)

Its my go to Saison yeast. Delicious


----------



## hirschb (15/8/17)

indica86 said:


> No banana here at all.
> Fermented at 20°c.
> By new blend what do you mean? This yeast is neither new nor a blend.



Ah, my mistake, I used WL568, not WL566.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/8/17)

How's it compare with WY3724, love it but too far to go or too expensive to ship.


----------

